# Greetings



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

I want to introduce myself and say hello to all of you. I have been reading this site for about a week and have already learned a lot of valuable information.

After almost 18 years of no pets, I suddenly realized that my life has settled down enough for me to have a buddy to share time with. I had never been owned by a cat before, but my girlfriend has a white Persian that kind of wormed her way into my heart. So, I set off on a hunt for a Persian.

It didn't take long for me to realize that Persians do not come cheaply :shock: , but I kept looking and praying. One afternoon, about 3 weeks ago, I suddenly got the idea to check with my local humane society. Go figure, right? OK, so I am a little slow on the uptake. Anyway, through their Web site, I discovered petfinder.com. I plugged in my zip code and started searching. I found a cat rescue in the southeastern Wisconsin area and they just happened to have a silver Persian named Angel.

This little girl had been through a lot in the 10 months since she was born, but her picture jumped off the monitor and right into my heart. Yeah, yeah, yeah, the kitty was in Milwaukee, some 240 miles away, but the good things in life never come easy do they? And let me tell you, Angel is one of the best things in my life!

After a couple of hasty e-mails and a LOT of prayers, we set off for Milwaukee to collect this little furbaby. She has been with me for a little over two weeks and is adjusting quite well. She knows that she has me wrapped around her little paw and I reckon that is what she needed the most. I am so thankful for the rescue of this little girl (Kirsten and Lisa, you're the tops!) and to have her blessing our household. Just when I needed a buddy in my life, Angel needed one too. And I continue to pray that I am going to be as good for her as she has already been for me.

Sorry to ramble on, but life is really good right now and I wanted to share Angel's story with you. I look forward to learning more from all of you.

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum.

It's good to see you went through all that for Angel.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to cat forum


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! I hope you have some pics to show us *hinthint*


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome, Mike and Angel!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome, Mike... I hope you will have pics posted soon.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Mike and Welcome!
What a touching story with you and Angel finding each other!
We are happy you joined us and we are all looking forward to seeing you around the forum


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome Mike! And Angel too!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Mike, hope you and Angel enjoy this forum.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry about the double greeting, but my first post didn't show up quite as quickly as they usually do! :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I think it must of been fate that you 2 are together now, I hope you 2 have a long joyous time together, sounds like you 2 are already off to a great start :lol:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Welcome Mike.

I've been voluteering at a shelter, and I don't know what it is about some cats.... Their eyes, and the way they look at you. Every once in a while there is one that I'm sad to see leave (although hundreds go through the shelter).


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Bean said:


> Every once in a while there is one that I'm sad to see leave (although hundreds go through the shelter).


Hi Bean,

Angel's foster mommy spent just enough time with her that she was a little sad to see Angel going out the door. I haven't had her 1/4 of that time and I would not be able to let her leave. No way!

I am blessed to have her, what more can I say? Life is good!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a great story, Mike! I'm so glad you and Angel found each other. She must have touched your heart for you to have traveled that far. I know she'll give you years of love.


----------

